# Sharpie Poster Paint Markers for queen marking?



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Testors model paint has a huge assortment of colors. A $2 bottle will last you the whole season...unless you spill it.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I use Sharpie paint markers with great success. They hold longer and more permanently than any other queen marker, IMO.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Just this year I have switched from Uni-Posca to Sharpie Paint Markers. So far, so good. The paint makes have held up well and they are much cheaper too.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

To those who have already tried these - thanks for sharing your experiences, here, in this thread.

I'm thinking of using this Sharpie Poster Paint Medium Point Fluorescent Pink Marker for next year -->

​

I'm thinking that using acid free, water based, opaque paint, especially in fluorescent colors, may be a step up from non-fluorescent colors.

---
They also come in fluorescent yellow, fluorescent blue, and fluorescent green. I don't thing I've ever heard of fluorescent white.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry Joseph, but it turns out that the sharpie I'm using is the oil-based marker. Here's a link

http://www.sharpie.com/enus/pages/oil-based-paint-marker.aspx


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

I was using a similar marker to the latex Sharpie earlier this summer. The fluorescent green was easy to spot but the paint just didn't last well. Two queens I marked twice with the latex and finally went back to testors to mark them last week. The latex just looked like it wore off gradually. Hoping the Sharpie brand lasts better.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

AstroBee,
Do the oil-based markers take very long to dry? That's my largest concern whenever I look into using them. A lesser concern is if they have an odor that the bees take exception to, though still a concern.


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

Jo Ann Fabrique sells marker pencils by Elmer's (like a glue company). THey work very well, no complaints at all.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Joseph Clemens said:


> AstroBee,
> Do the oil-based markers take very long to dry? That's my largest concern whenever I look into using them. A lesser concern is if they have an odor that the bees take exception to, though still a concern.


They seem to dry quickly and I haven't noticed any odor. Queens seem totally unaffected and accepted without issue.


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Joseph Clemens said:


> To those who have already tried these - thanks for sharing your experiences, here, in this thread.
> 
> I'm thinking of using this Sharpie Poster Paint Medium Point Fluorescent Pink Marker for next year -->
> 
> ...


The tip on these might be too coarse and get messy.
Otherwise they sound great.

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com

P.S. Regarding Mike Palmer's post, I always manage to spill my paint...last season I got it all over my veil and shoes on a busy afternoon.
"Good Times!" :applause:


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

AstroBee said:


> Sorry Joseph, but it turns out that the sharpie I'm using is the oil-based marker. Here's a link
> 
> http://www.sharpie.com/enus/pages/oil-based-paint-marker.aspx




Here's a more direct link to the oil-based sharpie that I use: http://www.sharpie.com/enUS/Pages/oil-based-paint-marker-medium-point.aspx


----------

